# Salt and Pepper Mills



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the kids said something back in June about getting a pepper mill to match there set of salad bowls I turned out of mahogany. So dad got his act together to turn his first salt plus the pepper mill out of Mahogany. The pepper mill is 9" tall and the salt mill is 8 1/2" tall. Seal-A-Cell and Arm-R-Seal. Even bought them a bag of sea salt for their mill.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie you are a artist to the max. It's making me really envy of your talent in a good way.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Beautiful Bernie! That is something my wife has requested as well. Which kit did you use, PSI, or Craft Supplies? How is that salad bowl set holding up Bernie, I know how hard you worked on those!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Corey the bowls are holding up well. They have used them at least 10 or so times. The DIL says they are still looking well. I think the Seal-A-Cell and Arm-R-Seal are going to be my food safe finish now. I got the Deluxe Pepper and Salt mills on page 92 of the CSUSA catalog.


----------

